# Hawgfest???



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Caught this fish Friday morn. from one of the 5 stockers.








[/quote]

chartruse king skein bag. Gut of a deep run.
over 14 lbs. 6 hrs. latter when I finaly got it to the taxidermist. 33'', 18.5 girth

really had my kingpin spinning!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That fish looks like it's been in the river for months, very dark fish..hmmmm. Weird, most of the fish in the river now are bright and chrome as can be.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sweet, i can only imagine the fight you had with that baby, we got a 12 in open water last year on a 8'6" rod that went anywhere it wanted, i can only wonder what it did in a river. great fish.:B


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> That fish looks like it's been in the river for months, very dark fish..hmmmm. Weird, most of the fish in the river now are bright and chrome as can be.


Here are some options for you to consider before posting again
Maybe you'll realize how foolish your statement was
Is it option
A)My guess is he caught from a trout pond.
B)Better yet he FROZE it from last year to claim he caught it this year!
C)Or maybe, just maybe it sat in a cooler before he took the pic.
hmmmmmmmmm.
I wonder could it be C?
All these experts here its shocking people learn anything.
Nice fish Joe.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jack'n Fish said:


> Here are some options for you to consider before posting again
> Maybe you'll realize how foolish your statement was
> Is it option
> A)My guess is he caught from a trout pond.
> ...


Foolish..I doubt. 
HAHA...NICE TRY This guy right here doesn't question people catch like you know it all steelheaders do, the almighty group of chrome chaser with there affluent attitudes and fancy rods and reels. I claim to be no steelhead expert and I'm not trying to learn anything. 

I truly meant it's weird how that fish is dark because it's fact that most fish that are caught this early are a bright chrome....I on the other hand have no agenda obviously you do...like taking shots at me and assuming because I said hmmm and or weird I didn't believe the guy....I do believe the guy for a couple reason, I don't call people liar for one, two, how would I benefit from calling him a liar and because the trees in the back of the picture are nice and green like they are now, so it can't be fall or winter. 

I am wondering why the guy has on what it appears to be a Cleveland Browns hard hat on with a resperator on the bill...I will question that though 

Anywho. Nice fish Joe it's a nice one that's for sure.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Sloooooooow down there Jack'n Fish. You saw K Gone's post and read between, over, under, beside, behind, and above the lines. K Gone is one of the finest contributers to this site and I saw no allegations in his comment. The fish is, in fact, quite dark and that's all he said.
A good friend of mine knows Joe well and called me the day he caught that fish. No one is disputing it's authenticity.
Very nice fish Joe, I've pulled a few out of that hole but none quite like that.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice fish there Joe.... Impressive...

Frank


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! Now I remember why I dont post on this site much.

I caught that fish before work. I start work at 7. Here is a pic at 6:45.
quote="Mepps3"]









It was still kinda dark and as you see not the best pic. The fish was chrome!

The pic you see was taken by a fellow bricklayer (thus the hard hat and mask) at break(9:30) I had the fish on ice in my truck as was mentioned.

Any thing else??? Maybe the angle of the sun was off for this time of year???

Maybe you have some kind of system to tell me that fish was not as big as I say it is??? Whatever......hater. 

You may be a solid contributor to the site but if you wanted to know why the fish was so dark, you could have just asked. Not implyed that I was making it all up as you did. And you would think you would know what happens to steelhead after they are dead awhyle???

Thanks to the rest.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, please don't stop posting such stories. A few members will always be negitive no matter what you or anyone post or what type of fish it is. Our moderators will watch and take care of problem that may come up. Nice fish you caught and keep up the good work and keep posting the pictures.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hater..Give me a break dude and get off of your high horse...If you opened the thread like I did and saw a picture of a steelie that appeared to be as dark as the first photo shows. You would have said to yourself (as I did) man that fish is dark for this time of year, hmm that's weird. 

I actually was thinking to myself maybe some fish have been in the river alot longer than most think. 

For the record I was not implying anything whatsoever, I never have and never will take shots at ANYONE including steelhead guys about a fish they caught, size, length, weight whatever...I don't play that game bro as you may or may not know. 

Just because someone doesn't stroke you off because you caught a nice fish...doesn't mean there is ill intent..yes alot of steelhead fisherman on OGF and the other sites are like that but I'm not. 

About the hard hat..once again not taking shots just wondering about that as I said. 

Ohh believe me pal if I wanted to take a shot at you....you would know and this thread would have been locked 3 seconds after I hit submit...I do know how to call a liar out when I see one...I didn't in your case. 

Nice catch..for real as I stated earlier.... and the 2nd pic you posted is a true representation of what you fish looked like.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Kgone-
Just so you know you were not the one I was addressing. I think it's plain to see who


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Well lets turn this around ... this is positive news here.. chromers are comming up!!!! postive news for all!

Time to get ours this week...

Kev, Lets just go fish.... you need to get out my friend, i know it been almost 2 weeks for ya are your in fishin withdrawl... getting all stir crazy in that plush office of yours...

Once again Joe nice fish, pics and report.. and this will get our blood pumpin...

Frank


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Better keep it turned around guys or it'll be turned off.  

Joe, no one called you out, a liar or anything, especially KGone. It was the implications by JackN'fish that did it. That's going to stop too.

It's a great fish. Congrats on getting a monster like that.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm a little confused here. Unless a post was deleted, it looked like Jack N Fish was being sarcastic and wasn't bashing Joe.

Either way, nice fish Joe. Did you catch that east or west?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

That fish was caught a little east of Toledo and a little west of Ashtubula. No one is bashing Joe, fine fish, but we are all being a little sarcastic.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish Joe! Congrats.......olj


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Very nice fish, I can't wait to get out


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Awsome Steel Joe!!!!!!........keep Them Coming


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im jelous, that is a nice fish!!!!!!!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Opppss?? was I being defensive? 
No biggy. No foul

One more rain...............please let it rain.

Jack-n Self,...I mean fish, I know who you are you sucka. Had me going though


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice fish! How long did it take to get him in? I can't imagine catching one that big in a river on my noodle rod. Wow!


----------



## Bugger (Apr 23, 2008)

Great Fish, Congrats.
I know this is a though group, when I posted a big fish last year a few went atfer me.


----------

